# gender reveal poems



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

so I was thinking tomorrow after we find out (hopefully) what baby we will be having to send out a gender reveal poem to friends and family ...

Does anyone have cute poems for both boys and girls pretty please? :shrug:


----------



## amytrisha

I jus found these on the net..

In the belly I will grow*
Tiny hands and tiny toes*
Secret will my gender be

*Although you might already see*

Between the lines the truth does lay*
On the surface confused you'll stay*
You might be happy either way!(Hint look at the first letter of each sentence)

*In the belly I will grow
Tiny hands and tiny toes
Secrets will my gender be

Although you might already see

Guess if I'm a girl or boy.*
I'm sure either way, you'll jump for joy.*
Read this poem with great care.
Look really close, but please don't share!!

(Hint look at the first letter of each sentence)


----------



## loz202

Can't help but that is a great idea hope someone can help

xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Amy I love it ...


----------



## loz202

I had a wee look on Google as i think this is a lovely idea.

This one is for a boy: (on the left side the first letter of every sentance spells out its a boy!)

In the belly I do grow 
Tiny hands and tiny toes 
Secret will my gender be 
Although you might already see 
Between the lines the truth does lay 
On the surface confused you'll stay 
You might be happy either way! 

Solve the riddle and you know the gender!

And same idea for a girl:

In mommys belly I will grow.
Tiny fingers and tiny toes. 
Some dont know what my gender will be..
Although you might already see. 
Guess if I'm a girl or boy. 
I'm sure either way, you'll jump for joy. 
Read this poem with great care. 
Look really close, but please don't share!!

Solve the riddle and you know the gender!

Ten little fingers, Ten little toes
Two little eyes, One little nose
One little mouth, two little ears
This poem will be lots of cheers

So is it pink, or is it blue
We think it's time that you all knew
The doctor searched while baby turned
With her next three words here's what we learned


(1) She told us then, that it is true
We'll be buying lots of BLUE 
(2) She told us then, that she thinks
We need to start buying lots of PINK 
xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

I love the ten little fingers one


----------

